# [SOLVED] Nokia Carl Zeiss broken recharger!



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

I've got a *NOKIA Carl Zeiss 6500*, 3.2 mega pixel phone.

I have a recharger that I broke the tip off in half, now I can't recharge and the tip is stuck inside my recharge hole on the phone.










How can I get the tip out, I tried a toothpick but it's just stuck. I don't want to get a new phone since I don't have money to spare. Is there any shop that sells nokia rechargers or parts of a recharger in *London*?

The charger looks like this:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Nokia Carl Zeiss broken recharger!*

other than taking it in to a phone shop, the only things I can suggest is:

a) See if you can take it apart to gain access to the apperture where the charger goes in abd see if you can slide the broken bit off the centre pin....

Alternatively & be very very careful with this...
b) use a match with a very small drop of super glue on the tip and try and glue the match to the broken bit to withdraw it from the centre pin. Be absolutely sure that there is no super glue on the side/shaft of the match and that you don't glue the match in!


Just about ant phone shop will be able to sell you a replacement charger- thats the easy bit...

Whatever, a very happy Christmas to you and yours...:wave:


----------



## 463098 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Nokia Carl Zeiss broken recharger!*



DonaldG said:


> other than taking it in to a phone shop, the only things I can suggest is:
> 
> a) See if you can take it apart to gain access to the apperture where the charger goes in abd see if you can slide the broken bit off the centre pin....
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll try that but I will also try unscrewing the case and other stuff to get it out safely. This is solved!


----------

